# War Games



## Mapface (Apr 1, 2022)

Would you bet on events in the war?
"Does Russia launch another super sonic by Tuesday 00:00 UTC?"
"Does Military base X get attacked by Monday 00:00 UTC?" 
"Has China invaded Taiwan before April 10th 2022 00:00 UTC?"

Just curious if there's interest for this. There's an interesting protocol behind it. It's live, but I just want to start a discussion first.


----------



## Blasterisk (Apr 1, 2022)

If I thought I had an "in",  I'd do much more productive things than bet on people's lives for my own amusement.


----------



## Mapface (Apr 1, 2022)

Blasterisk said:


> If I thought I had an "in",  I'd do much more productive things than bet on people's lives for my own amusement.


This IS the productive thing.
There's a protocol that governs the truth.
At it's core, it's a governance protocol.
We're entering a decentralized economy. This protocol is key to governing a decentralized economy.
I don't get into all that political debate, but it sounds like it'd be an anarcho-capitalist's dream. The whole world wouldn't be like them, but this would give room for people like that in this world.

So. Back to this being the productive thing.
As more money comes in, it'll begin to steer incentives. Boom.
It'll become so large, state actors will not be able to do anything about it.
The protocol, at the same time, will be governing the truth of other things, a rapidly growing ecosystem that can  (blah blah  blah  blah physical ecosystem blah  blah blah)

$100,000+ behind the current DAO.


----------

